# rare betta?



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

is there any uncommon betta species not ussually seen in a fishtank? id like a different form of betta :3 i also like red :3


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are expensive, show quality fish of the betta splendens species that are less common than your standard veiltails, crowntails and such. Also, pretty much any species of betta other than betta splendens is pretty uncommon. The only betta I've ever seen for sale in a fish store other than a betta splendens variety is betta simplex.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They have wild types of bettas on sale at aquabid.com. Some are really nice looking. They are pricey, but probably in much better condition than any diseased pet store betta. Anywat, there are many different varieties to choose from. Hope this helps.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I keep betta falx, which are real fun. Betta macrastoma and incredible but *really* expensive. And you shouldn't buy them unless you plan to breed and distribute them, as they are a very rare species.


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> I keep betta falx, which are real fun. Betta macrastoma and incredible but *really* expensive. And you shouldn't buy them unless you plan to breed and distribute them, as they are a very rare species.


why not just keep em?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

go on http://www.aquabid.com
there's usually some interesitng crazy looking bettas there =)


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

betta macrastoma's are awesome like okiemavis said but also very rare


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

> why not just keep em?


Because, if you care about the species you want to help continue it, and share it with other betta keepers. Because these species are so difficult to breed, they are not really commercially available. Most of the people you buy them from will be people who breed for the love of it and don't really make a profit off their sales.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> > why not just keep em?
> 
> 
> Because, if you care about the species you want to help continue it, and share it with other betta keepers. Because these species are so difficult to breed, they are not really commercially available. Most of the people you buy them from will be people who breed for the love of it and don't really make a profit off their sales.


Not to mention the fact that the fish is Red Listed as "Vulnerable." This means that if you should get one, breeding them will help fill the demand for the fish within the aquarium hobby without needing to resort to catching more of them from the wild.


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

tmz said:


> go on http://www.aquabid.com
> there's usually some interesitng crazy looking bettas there =)


well i saw the deltas and super delta xD and the name drawed me in but i wanna know are they bigger than the rest of the bettas? i always wanted a betta twice or tripple the size xD


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> okiemavis said:
> 
> 
> > > why not just keep em?
> ...


heh....meaning i could make some money out of this of course some of the money will be to keeping the fish and the rest to upgrading to a 200gallon fishtank ;3(life long dream) and maybe put an arrowana there :3 heh though the likeliness of this happening is well 00.10%


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

Deku said:


> tmz said:
> 
> 
> > go on http://www.aquabid.com
> ...


this site has some great giant bettas
http://www.wasanbetta.net/j1/index....art&page=shop.browse&category_id=12&Itemid=26


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

tmz said:


> Deku said:
> 
> 
> > tmz said:
> ...


well i bought a turquoise male crown tail :3 i bought some betta plant bulbs with it as well


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

Deku said:


> tmz said:
> 
> 
> > Deku said:
> ...


also he changes colors i have no clue why! he changes from green to blue to red to black to purple to turquoise :3


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i always want to try the betta bulbs, but im certain my fish would KILL them.

yay cameleon betta!!! thats so awesome =)


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

tmz said:


> i always want to try the betta bulbs, but im certain my fish would KILL them.
> 
> yay cameleon betta!!! thats so awesome =)


lol ehhh if the betta doesnt get em the snails will xD lol and yeah i love it i have no clue why it changes from those colors


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

Deku said:


> tmz said:
> 
> 
> > i always want to try the betta bulbs, but im certain my fish would KILL them.
> ...


also does anyone know a good cheap yet durable set up like a 3-4gallon set up for sale? also hmmm i wanna find a demonic/beast like/monstrous name for my betta xD for some reason i have Yin stuck in my head


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

THORGLAK THE DESTROYER OF WORLDS


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

tmz said:


> THORGLAK THE DESTROYER OF WORLDS


that makes no sense xD i could just go with octorock or something


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

it makes perfect sense!
thor - god of thunder
glack - typical caveman/alien suffix
destroyer of worlds is self explanitory

=D


----------

